# Τα μαργαριτάρια της Έλενας (Ακρίτα)



## nickel (Jan 16, 2010)

Για αυτό το Σάββατο αποφάσισε και η Έλενα Ακρίτα στα Νέα να καταπιαστεί με μερικά (το ένα δέκατο από αυτά που την ενοχλούν, κατά τα λεγόμενά της) από τα γραμματικά και συντακτικά λάθη (ή «λάθη») που μας σφυροκοπούν καθημερινά. Τα παραθέτω (σχεδόν) ασχολίαστα.
ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗΝ ξένη γλώσσα που ακούω κάθε φορά που πατάω το κουμπάκι της τηλεόρασης, μπορεί να μου την μεταφράσει κάποιος καλός άνθρωπος; Μπορεί κάποιος να μου αποκρυπτογραφήσει αυτόν τον μυστηριώδη κώδικα Ντα Βίντσι, μπας και συνεννοηθούμε στοιχειωδώς;

Δεν ζητάω διερμηνέα από αγγλικά σε ελληνικά. Από γαλλικά, ιταλικά, γερμανικά σε ελληνικά. Ζητάω διερμηνέα από ελληνικά σε ελληνικά. Να καταλάβω πέντε βασικά πραγματάκια. Να μην τρώω τις ελληνικούρες σαν χαστούκια απανωτά. Να μη μου περνάει απ' το μυαλό ότι μιλάνε απταίστως τη σανσκριτική διάλεκτο.

Σταχυολογώ μερικά μαργαριτάρια που δίνουν και παίρνουν όταν οι παρουσιαστές, συντονιστές, πανελίστες, συνάδελφοι δημοσιογράφοι και λοιποί συμπαθείς κλάδοι βρίσκονται στο τσακίρ κέφι:

1. Για τα επίθετα που τελειώνουν σε «-ης -ης -ες» τους επιφυλάσσω μια τεράστια έκπληξη: ΚΛΙΝΟΝΤΑΙ!!! Λέμε «ο διεθνής Τύπος, η διεθνής κατακραυγή, το διεθνές αντίκτυπο». Δεν λέμε «αυτό είναι πολύ ευγενής παιδί», «τα άτομα αυτά είναι πολύ προσηνής». Ή μάλλον, όταν το λέμε, ετοιμαζόμαστε μετά να θρηνήσουμε θύματα. [Αν σου βαστά, μίλα και για τη γενική πτώση.]

2. Επίσης κλίνονται τα «-ων -ουσα -ον». «Με τον υπάρχων νόμο»;

Ναι, το άκουσα κι αυτό. «Τρία άτομα ήταν απών». Ναι, το άκουσα και είμαι ακόμα ζωντανή.

3. Αντιθέτως ΔΕΝ κλίνονται τα επώνυμα. Η Γεννηματά της Γεννηματάς, η Καρέζη της Καρέζης; Όταν ακούω —κατά κόρον— εκείνο το «της Ακρίτας», μια σκοτοδίνη μου ’ρχεται, χάνω τον κόσμο! Αφήστε τα ήσυχα, ρε παιδιά! Τα καημένα τα επώνυμα δεν ενοχλούν κανέναν. Όπως τα ακουμπάς στη γωνίτσα τους στην ονομαστική, έτσι μένουν και στη γενική. Δεν κόβουν βόλτες πέρα δώθε! 

4. Κάποιος είναι ανώτερος από τον άλλον.

Ποτέ, μα ποτέ —σε ό,τι θέλετε να σας ορκιστώ— δεν είναι ΠΙΟ ανώτερος από τον άλλον. Η σύγκριση εμπεριέχεται ήδη στη λέξη, δεν χρειάζεται το φρικαλέο κερασάκι στην τούρτα. Πιο ανώτερος, πιο κατώτερος, πιο χειρότερος, πιο καλύτερος; Αμολάμε τις λέξεις όπου και όπως γουστάρουμε; Αυτός ο πλεονασμός του «πιο» παραπέμπει στην παροιμία «τώρα που βρήκαμε πιπέρι, βάλε και στα λάχανα»!

5. Όταν δίνουν σε κάποιον να υπογράψει ένα χαρτί, του λέμε «υπόγραψε εδώ». Όχι «υπέγραψε εδώ». «Ανέφερέ μου ακριβώς τι άκουσες», «μετέφερέ του τους χαιρετισμούς μου»! Να θυμηθούμε λίγο τα ελληνικούλια που μαθαίναμε —μαζί με την κρεμάλα που παίζαμε— τις ατελείωτες ώρες στο σχολείο; [Να το ονομάσουμε «σύνδρομο “αντιεπέστρεφε”»;]

Να θυμηθούμε λίγο τη διατήρηση εσωτερικής αύξησης στον τύπο της προστακτικής; [Να εννοεί τη «μη διατήρηση»;]

6. Ο Οκτώβριος δεν έχει «μι», που να χτυπιέσαι κάτω. Δεν είναι ΟκτώΜβριος — κι ας επιμένουν οι πολιτικοί μας σε προεκλογικές περιόδους. Ο Οκτώβριος δεν είναι Οκτώμβριος και δεν προτίθεται να γίνει στο άμεσο μέλλον.

7. «Να αναπαράγω» ή «να αναπαραγάγω»; Εδώ «σου βάζω δύσκολα μα σκέψου πόσα πέρασα, σου βάζω δύσκολα κι ας παίζω με τα νεύρα σου». Αυτό όντως είναι ζόρικο. Το κόλπο, απλό: Λέμε «να αναπαράγω» για κάτι που σκοπεύουμε να κάνουμε πολλές φορές. «Να αναπαραγάγω» για κάτι που σκοπεύουμε να κάνουμε άπαξ. Αν το θυμόμαστε αυτό, μπορεί να το σκαπουλάρουμε το λαθάκι! 

8. Είναι _προ Χριστού_ αλλά δεν είναι _μετά Χριστού_: _μετά Χριστόν_. Μετά ΤΟΝ Χριστόν· πόσο πιο λιανά να στο κάνω, χαρά μου; [Υπάρχει κι ένα ζήτημα επιπέδου γκρίνιας. Να μην αρχίσω εγώ να γκρινιάζω «να σ' το κάνω», «να σου το κάνω». Αυτό ξύνει μόνο τα μάτια, ίσως μόνο τα δικά μου και κανενός άλλου πια — σίγουρα, δεν γρατζουνάει τα αφτιά.]

9. Δεν είναι πεdε, είναι πέντε: πεν-τε!!! [Δηλαδή, είναι πένde! Προσπαθώ να το προλάβω, μην αρχίσουμε να λέμε το 5 όπως τον σέντερ (φορ) (στα αγγλικά — στα ελληνικά δεν αποκλείεται να τον λέμε σένdερ).]

10. Ο τύπος είναι αθυρόστομος, δεν είναι ανθηρόστομος. Δεν μιλάει δηλαδή και βγαίνουν γλαδιόλες απ’ το στόμα του. Η δικτατορία δεν είναι δικταΚτορία! Δεν αποθανατίζω: απαθανατίζω! Δεν κάνω σφιγγομέτρηση. Κάνω σφυγμομέτρηση.

Και πάει λέγοντας... Το εν δέκατον έγραψα απ’ όσα είχα στο μυαλό μου. Εύχομαι εγκαρδίως, σε κάθε ευγενής αναγνώστη, να περάσει όμορφα στον υπάρχοντα Σαββατοκύριακο! Χαίρεσθε!

ΥΓ: Καλή σου ώρα, Μποστ, τα είπες όλα!!! «Η ρομβία αφιχθέντος και σταθέντος στη γωνιά, μελωδίαι ήτο φέρων ευφρανθείς η γειτονιά»!​


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jan 16, 2010)

nickel said:


> Αν το θυμόμαστε αυτό, μπορεί να το σκαπουλάρουμε το λαθάκι!


Επ, λαθάκι!: 
σκαπουλάρω [skapuláro] Ρ6α : (προφ.)* μόνο στην έκφραση τη ~, *διαφεύγω από κπ. κίνδυνο, γλιτώνω: Tη σκαπούλαρε / τη σκαπουλάρισε παρά τρίχα. Δε θα τη σκαπουλάρεις εύκολα αυτή τη φορά. Tη σκαπούλαρε μόνο μ΄ ένα πρόστιμο. Είναι πολύ άρρωστος, αλλά πιστεύω ότι θα τη σκαπουλάρει.
(ΛΚΝ)
:)



> Να καταλάβω πέντε βασικά πραγματάκια. Να μην τρώω τις ελληνικούρες σαν χαστούκια απανωτά. Να μη μου περνάει απ' το μυαλό ότι μιλάνε απταίστως τη σανσκριτική διάλεκτο.
> Σταχυολογώ μερικά μαργαριτάρια που δίνουν και παίρνουν...


Και οι ελληνικούρες είναι παράταιρες ...αλλά σωστές

Τα έβαλα για να πηγαίνει κι αλλιώς με τον τίτλο του νήματος :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 16, 2010)

Λέμε... το διεθνές αντίκτυπο


----------



## nickel (Jan 16, 2010)

drsiebenmal said:


> Λέμε... το διεθνές αντίκτυπο;;


Αμ δεν το λέμε! Υπάρχει κάπου κάποιο ουδέτερο «το αντίχτυπο», αλλά... δεν το λέμε!


Προσθήκη: Τώρα πήρα χαμπάρι (ύπνο βαθύ!) ότι ... το λέμε. Για την ακρίβεια, το λένε:
διεθνές αντίκτυπο, δεκάδες ευρήματα!

Άντε, βρήκαμε κι άλλη δουλειά...


----------



## daeman (Jan 16, 2010)

nickel said:


> [...]
> 3. Αντιθέτως ΔΕΝ κλίνονται τα επώνυμα. Η Γεννηματά της Γεννηματάς, η Καρέζη της Καρέζης; Όταν ακούω —κατά κόρον— εκείνο το «της Ακρίτας», μια σκοτοδίνη μου ’ρχεται, χάνω τον κόσμο! Αφήστε τα ήσυχα, ρε παιδιά! Τα καημένα τα επώνυμα δεν ενοχλούν κανέναν. Όπως τα ακουμπάς στη γωνίτσα τους στην ονομαστική, έτσι μένουν και στη γενική. Δεν κόβουν βόλτες πέρα δώθε! [...]​


 
Τα *γυναικεία επώνυμα* εννοείτε μάλλον, που είναι ήδη στη γενική, όχι στην ονομαστική. 
Μην κρίνετε εξ ιδίων, κυρία Ακρίτα. 
Γιατί το δικό μου, τουλάχιστον, κλίνεται κατά το Ο11 του ΛΚΝ (μανάβης . Και με πληθυντικό κι απ' όλα.
 Άσε που κόβει όσες βόλτες θέλει, σε ταινίες, στο ιντερνέτι, σε βιβλία, όπου αγαπά, που θα μου βάλετε και το επώνυμο στη γωνίτσα, επώνυμη κυρία. Ορίστε μας!


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 16, 2010)

Ε, καλά, τα γυναικεία εννοούσε σίγουρα. Πρέπει να τη φέρουμε στη Λεξιλογία, για να μάθει να διατυπώνει σωστά τους κανόνες της.


----------



## Elsa (Jan 16, 2010)

Πες τα, βρε! 
Κι εγώ που δεν είμαι του ...φιλολογικού το καταλαβαίνω αυτό!


daeman said:


> Τα *γυναικεία επώνυμα* εννοείτε μάλλον, που είναι ήδη στη γενική, όχι στην ονομαστική.


----------



## StellaP (Jan 16, 2010)

Σανσκριτική διάλεκτος; 
Ποιά διάλεκτος, όπως η Θεσσαλική ας πούμε;


----------



## daeman (Jan 16, 2010)

StellaP said:


> Σανσκριτική διάλεκτος;
> Ποιά διάλεκτος, όπως η Θεσσαλική ας πούμε;


 
Σχετικά, εδώ: http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=4811 
Ωρέ συ, Μανωλιό! Ηντά 'θελε να γράψει; Σανκρητικήδιάλεκτος; ;)


----------



## Ulkomaalainen (Jan 16, 2010)

tsioutsiou said:


> Tη σκαπούλαρε / τη σκαπουλάρισε παρά τρίχα.
> Τα έβαλα για να πηγαίνει κι αλλιώς με τον τίτλο του νήματος :)



Εγώ πάλι γιατί θα έπαιρνα όρκο ότι μόνο στα ρήματα σε -ιζω λέμε "χάρισε, ψήφισε", το σκαπουλάρω, πρέπει να σχηματίζει τύπο "σκαπουλάρησε", ή κάνω λάθος;


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jan 16, 2010)

Ulkomaalainen said:


> Εγώ πάλι γιατί θα έπαιρνα όρκο ότι μόνο στα ρήματα σε -ιζω λέμε "χάρισε, ψήφισε", το σκαπουλάρω, πρέπει να σχηματίζει τύπο "σκαπουλάρησε", ή κάνω λάθος;


Καλό αυτό που λες, αλλά όρκο μην πάρεις! :)
Το ΛΚΝ ακολουθεί την άποψη ότι όσα ρήματα είναι ξένης ετυμολογίας (δηλ. ασχέτως -ίζω), σχηματίζουν τον αόριστο σε -ισα (καλμάρισα, κοτσάρισα, ζουμάρισα, καδράρισα, κιαλάρισα κλπ)


----------



## daeman (Jan 16, 2010)

tsioutsiou said:


> Καλό αυτό που λες, αλλά όρκο μην πάρεις! :)
> Το ΛΚΝ ακολουθεί την άποψη ότι όσα ρήματα είναι ξένης ετυμολογίας (δηλ. ασχέτως -ίζω), σχηματίζουν τον αόριστο σε -ισα (καλμάρισα, κοτσάρισα, ζουμάρισα, καδράρισα, κιαλάρισα κλπ)


 
Σχετικό: http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=3503 :)
και το πολυσυζητημένο γκουγκλάρω, βεβαίως.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jan 16, 2010)

Υπερμοδεράτορα, το ελέγχεις το υλικό του φόρουμ σαν τα LP του βινυλίου.


----------



## daeman (Jan 16, 2010)

tsioutsiou said:


> Υπερμοδεράτορα, το ελέγχεις το υλικό του φόρουμ σαν τα LP του βινυλίου.


 
Αγαπητέ tsiouχ2, αφού κοκκινίσω, αναλαμβάνει ο γενέθλιος δαίμων μου: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FytMNBUR2CQ. 
Και πού να με δεις να ζογκλάρω τα σπαθιά και τις φωτιές!


----------



## Ulkomaalainen (Jan 17, 2010)

tsioutsiou said:


> Καλό αυτό που λες, αλλά όρκο μην πάρεις! :)
> Το ΛΚΝ ακολουθεί την άποψη ότι όσα ρήματα είναι ξένης ετυμολογίας (δηλ. ασχέτως -ίζω), σχηματίζουν τον αόριστο σε -ισα (καλμάρισα, κοτσάρισα, ζουμάρισα, καδράρισα, κιαλάρισα κλπ)



Εν ολίγοις, όσα κάναμε στο σχολείο τα ξεχνάμε (ή τα θυμόμαστε) μέχρι νεωτέρας;;; (εκδόσεως λεξικών εννοώ  )


----------



## vamvakos (Jan 17, 2010)

*Σχετικά με το 4. της Ακρίτα*

Καλή χρονιά σε όλες/όλους!

Η έκφραση "το καλλιτερότερο" δυστυχώς βγήκε και σε κείμενο διαφήμισης στα κανάλια! Τι κάνει το ΕΣΡ;


----------



## nickel (Jan 17, 2010)

vamvakos said:


> Καλή χρονιά σε όλες/όλους!
> Η έκφραση "το καλλιτερότερο" δυστυχώς βγήκε και σε κείμενο διαφήμισης στα κανάλια! Τι κάνει το ΕΣΡ;



Ευχαριστούμε για τις ευχές, Θεόφιλε. (Θα πήρες τις δικές μας, ελπίζουμε.)

Στο νήμα για το «Επέστρεφε» αναρωτηθήκαμε κατά πόσο η επιλογή των διαφημιστών για το «Διέκοψέ την» ήταν συνειδητή — δηλαδή, κατά πόσο γνώριζαν ότι η αύξηση είναι αντιγραμματική, ότι (ίσως) είναι περισσότεροι αυτοί που λένε το συγκεκριμένο αντιγραμματικό από εκείνους που λένε το γραμματικό «Διάκοψέ την», ότι οι υποστηρικτές του γραμματικού θα το δουν και θα βγάλουν σπυράκια αλλά ότι η πρόκληση κάνει καλό στη διαφήμιση κ.λπ.

Η αλλαγή σε «Διακόψτε την» (που δεν θεωρώ ότι προκλήθηκε από τις δικές μας αντιδράσεις αλλά από άλλες προγενέστερες) δείχνει ότι η επιλογή δεν ήταν συνειδητή. Από την άλλη, η επιλογή του *καλυτερότερος* (νομίζω με αυτή την ορθογραφία) ήταν συνειδητή και επιτυχημένη. Το δείχνει το γεγονός της (συνειδητής) διάδοσης του όρου. Και λέω «συνειδητής» εννοώντας ότι οι περισσότεροι που το χρησιμοποιούν το χρησιμοποιούν σωστά κι εκεί που πρέπει, σαν χαριτωμενιά και όχι σαν γραμματικό τύπο. Θα ήθελα μάλιστα, αντί τα λεξικά να τον έχουν σαν ελέφαντα στο σαλόνι (να κάνουν ότι δεν τον βλέπουν), να τον προσθέσουν στην ύλη τους και να τον περιγράψουν σωστά.

Η γλώσσα δεν φοβάται τύπους σαν το _καλυτερότερος_. Ίσως θα έπρεπε να φοβάται μια διαδεδομένη άγνοια του ρόλου αυτών των παιχνιδιών με τη γλώσσα. Ή τη σάχλα που θα ήταν η επανάληψη του αστείου, π.χ. ακριβοτερότερο.


----------



## Ambrose (Jan 17, 2010)

nickel said:


> Η αλλαγή σε «Διακόψτε την» (που δεν θεωρώ ότι προκλήθηκε από τις δικές μας αντιδράσεις αλλά από άλλες προγενέστερες) δείχνει ότι η επιλογή δεν ήταν συνειδητή.



Ή πολύ απλά ότι ήθελαν να έχουν το κεφάλι τους ήσυχο. Για το συγκεκριμένο προϊόν/υπηρεσία η αρνητική δημοσιότητα δεν είναι ό,τι καλύτερο.


----------



## nickel (Jan 18, 2010)

Ulkomaalainen said:


> Εν ολίγοις, όσα κάναμε στο σχολείο τα ξεχνάμε (ή τα θυμόμαστε) μέχρι νεωτέρας;;; (εκδόσεως λεξικών εννοώ  )


Να πω εδώ, σε περίπτωση που υπήρξε παρεξήγηση, ότι δεν πρόκειται για κάποια καινοφανή άποψη ενός λεξικού. Έτσι έχουν τα πράγματα από παλιά και αυτοί οι τύποι (_μαντάρισε, παρκάρισε, σαλτάρισε_ κ.λπ.) δικαιολογούν και τα ουσιαστικά σε —_ισμα_. Στην εικόνα ένα παράδειγμα από τον Δημητράκο. Το ΛΝΕΓ (του Μπαμπινιώτη) δεν προτείνει κάτι διαφορετικό.


----------



## vamvakos (Jan 18, 2010)

Ναί, Nickel, συμφωνώ με αυτά που λές.


----------



## mariaak (Jan 18, 2010)

Ulkomaalainen said:


> Εγώ πάλι γιατί θα έπαιρνα όρκο ότι μόνο στα ρήματα σε -ιζω λέμε "χάρισε, ψήφισε", το σκαπουλάρω, πρέπει να σχηματίζει τύπο "σκαπουλάρησε", ή κάνω λάθος;



Μέσα από τη σύνθετη αναζήτηση του ΛΚΝ  (στην ανανεωμένη του μορφή στην Πύλη) μπορούμε να δούμε τον κλιτικό τύπο στον οποίο ανήκουν τα ρήματα σε -άρω ξενικής προέλευσης:
http://www.greek-language.gr/greekLang/modern_greek/tools/lexica/triantafyllides/search.html?dl=%CE%A16%CE%B1

Οπως φαίνεται, ανήκουν στον κλιτικό τύπο Ρ6α. 
Τον σχετικό κλιτικό πίνακα θα τον βρείτε εδώ: http://www.greek-language.gr/greekLang/modern_greek/tools/lexica/rimatiko/r6.html


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 18, 2010)

Καλώς όρισες, Mariaak.


----------



## Ulkomaalainen (Jan 18, 2010)

nickel said:


> Να πω εδώ, σε περίπτωση που υπήρξε παρεξήγηση, ότι δεν πρόκειται για κάποια καινοφανή άποψη ενός λεξικού. Έτσι έχουν τα πράγματα από παλιά και αυτοί οι τύποι (_μαντάρισε, παρκάρισε, σαλτάρισε_ κ.λπ.) δικαιολογούν και τα ουσιαστικά σε —_ισμα_. Στην εικόνα ένα παράδειγμα από τον Δημητράκο. Το ΛΝΕΓ (του Μπαμπινιώτη) δεν προτείνει κάτι διαφορετικό.



Και ρήματα όπως το κελαηδώ που παράγουν το κελάηδισμα, μελλοντικά μπορεί να τα δούμε και με δεύτερο τύπο κελαηδίζω επειδή σχηματίζουν ουσιαστικό σε -ισμα;


----------

